# Chipped Tip . . .



## Kevin (Oct 17, 2013)

I broke the tip of my favorite little pocket knife. It's a cheapo Chinese blade Buck, but the size and shape are perfect for me. I carry it everywhere. It doesn't hold an edge very long but doesn't take very long to sharpen either. I will try to get a pic of it tomorrow. You knife guys probably don't need to see a pic you probably seen lots of them. The amount that broke off is not much, but way too much for me to do anything with it with just my stones and rods. 

I think it needs to be reground and I can't do that. If someone will fix my knife I will send it to you with some woody goodies inside the box. Any takers? Experienced blade guys only please. I don't want to have my cheapo knife ruined it is my favorite and I have a lot of knives not to be a knife guy.


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 17, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I broke the tip of my favorite little pocket knife. It's a cheapo Chinese blade Buck, but the size and shape are perfect for me. I carry it everywhere. It doesn't hold an edge very long but doesn't take very long to sharpen either. I will try to get a pic of it tomorrow. You knife guys probably don't need to see a pic you probably seen lots of them. The amount that broke off is not much, but way too much for me to do anything with it with just my stones and rods.
> 
> I think it needs to be reground and I can't do that. If someone will fix my knife I will send it to you with some woody goodies inside the box. Any takers? Experienced blade guys only please. I don't want to have my cheapo knife ruined it is my favorite and I have a lot of knives not to be a knife guy.


Send it to me Kevin, it shouldn't take but a few minutes to fix, no charge.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2013)

:thanx:


----------

